# Hungry, Hungry Hormones ? Part 2



## Arnold (Jun 27, 2011)

As discussed last weekin Part I, Leptin is a hormone produced when the OB (obesity) gene is expressed. While I’ve already discussed one mechanism to induce OB gene expression and Leptin production, the three main cellular signals involved are… • Increased energy/carbohydrate flux through the HBP. • Increased triacylglycerol (triglyceride) metabolites. These include diacylglycerols and/or [...]

*Read More...*


----------

